# [Q]: How to Change Galaxy Nexus MAC Address



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I did a search on how to change your Galaxy Nexus's MAC Address and had no luck.

My Thunderbolt just needed me to do:

```
fastboot oem emapiWlanMac xx xx xx xx xx xx
```
However, that doesn't work on my Galaxy Nexus..

I guess it's because the Bootloader is not an engineering SPL Unlocked bootloader or something along those lines..

Is there a way to get an SPL Unlocked Bootloader for the Galaxy Nexus or a different way to get this accomplished?

I also thought about possibly adding commands to the start up script so it was semi-permanent..

Not really sure the best approach to get this achieved..

I have a MAC Address that is registered on my school's network.. They won't register my Nexus so I wanted to just use my old devices MAC Address..

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the issue of my MAC changing every time I boot... I'd love to tell you if it's possible, as I wonder if it'd help my situation as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/17657/how-to-change-permanent-mac-address-on-my-android-phone


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://android.stack...y-android-phone


I did come across this page yarly, however.. The Busybox method is not permanent and for some reason I do not have the file "nvram.txt" in the specified location..

Either way, neither of the methods seem to stick after a reboot..

I think if those commands were issued on a boot up script it might be the solution I need..

I tried to write a script and place it in /etc/init.d/ However, it doesn't seem to want to run my script.. Is there something preventing the Android OS from running every script in that folder?

Thanks


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in the same situation. Have you found any method that works yet?

I actually don't want anything permanent.....but I haven't found any temporary method that works yet either.


----------

